# What percentage of books you read are in e-format?



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm new to the whole Kindle and e-book world.  I'm wondering, do you all read both e-format and paper-format (I don't even know the terms)?  Do you like both for different reasons?  Would you always prefer to read a book in e-format?  Just curious. Despite the fact that I'm on the computer a lot, I'm a bit of a Luddite in some ways.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

100% ebooks here.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm probably 80-90% ebook. There are just so many things are not in electronic format, and almost certainly won’t be for many years.

Mike


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

probably 3:1. I usually have a paper book going at the same time as ebooks, but I only read a couple of paper books/month. That's kind of depressing when I look at my bookcases and realize it's going to take me 2-3 years to knock out my paper TBR pile. LOL


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

StaceyHH said:


> probably 3:1. I usually have a paper book going at the same time as ebooks, but I only read a couple of paper books/month. That's kind of depressing when I look at my bookcases and realize it's going to take me 2-3 years to knock out my paper TBR pile. LOL


So many of my favorite books (I'm someone who does re-read) and books that I've already purchased and want to read are in DTB, I still probably read 75% paper and 25% ebooks but that percentage of ebooks will be going up fairly rapidly as more books are available in that format and I increase my collection.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Before last June, I didn't have an ereader.  It's not just that I like reading on a Kindle or an ipad. Once you get either one, shopping for books on line is just too easy.  Since last June it's been 100% e books for me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

For the last two years, about 99% ebooks


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

100% ebooks.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Now that I have a K3 - 100%


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Right now it's about 50/50.  Once I deplete my dtb pile, then it'll be 100% ebooks.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

100 %  .  Haven't touched a DTB since I got my K2.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Since getting my Kindle? Probably 90 percent or more.

I still have my Bible and some theological books in paper form... and always will... but when it comes to novels, I've jumped into the eBook era with both feet.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

100%. There might be a book at some point that I really want to read which isn't available on Kindle but usually I just put it on my Kindle watch-list at www.ereaderiq.com and wait for it to get added to Kindle.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

100% e-books for me here, since getting mine last year.

Picked up a DTB (Dead Tree Book) when I broke my Kindle over Xmas, but couldn't wait to finish it so I could get back to my newly sent Kindle again 

Occasionally read a magazine in dead tree format, but for novels it's Kindle all the way


----------



## Paolo Amoroso (Feb 2, 2011)

Ciareader said:


> I'm wondering, do you all read both e-format and paper-format (I don't even know the terms)?


I have been reading ebooks since last summer. Currently over 90% of my books are digital, more when I finish the remaining printed books.



Ciareader said:


> Do you like both for different reasons?


Yes, but I have a strong preference for ebooks.



Ciareader said:


> Would you always prefer to read a book in e-format?


Yes.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm 100% ebooks.  I still love my paper books, now I just love the look of them on the shelf.  Haven't bought another paper book in a year, since I got my first Kindle.


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow!  I wonder if I'll ever not read DTB (great name by the way).


----------



## bobdev (Dec 7, 2010)

I've had my Kindle for just a few months, so I'd say 10% electronic to 90% paper.

But I _love _those who are 100% electronic. :^)


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

The only  DTB  books  I buy anymore are cookbooks  and my knitting pattern  books.   I want color photos  and  large size patterns.  So -  I would  say 95%  of  the books  I buy are E-Books.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Pleasure reading, 100%, textbook reading 10%, quilting related 0% (patterns & such.)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

So far, 100% e-books - even books I already have and have wanted to re-read, I've bought again as e-books. I've invested quite a bit of money in Kindles - a K2, upgraded to a K3 and a DXG - so it seems a bit silly not to make as much use of them as possible. Of course there are some books which aren't suitable for a Kindle, but a straightforward novel or other totally text based book is something I would always try to get as an e-book.


----------



## Elaine1124 (Dec 28, 2010)

100% Kindle


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

99% e-books (unless someone lends me a book sometime).


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought my wife a Kindle for our anniversary in November and at the same time downloaded Kindle PC for my Tablet PC. So when I say I'm 90% paper still is indicating my changeover is still happening. I still have a pile of books I bought last year that I'm making my way through. However, I have been exploring far more new authors through e-books, especially with the samples. I love being able to sit down and read some samples at lunch time and buy the stuff I'd like to read.

Personally I can't see the paper book leaving my life, but I can see it becoming the rarity and exception. I can see that within a year I'll be 90% e-book.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

100% off all the new books I've bought have been e-formatted.  But I still go to the library (because I'm cheap that way), and since my local library doesn't loan out e-books (yet), the reading split for me would be 50-50.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Once in a great while I buy a DTB or am giving them as gifts. So, I would say around 95% of my books read are in e-book format.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

100%.  I still have some DTBs I haven't read yet, but I'm leaning towards selling those and replacing them with ebooks.  For me, reading on my K3 is just a much better experience in every way.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

100%


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I looked at my stats for last year - I read 135 novels and 13 of those were print books. Right now the majority of cookbooks I buy are ebooks but there are times I still prefer a print book (like a bread baking book with recipes that cover many pages). All of the knitting books I buy are print books.

I'm getting a nook for Valentine's Day so I can read ebooks from the library so in the future I think I'll just be buying knitting books and the occasional cookbook in print. All my novels will be ebooks.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Since I got my Kindle just over a year ago, I've logged everything I've read, so this is an easy answer:

I'm 96% Kindle. (Read 53, two of them in paper. One of those for work.)


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

I read about 60% physical books and 40% ebooks. The number of physical books will go down as I start whittling down the piles of books on my bookshelf. I do hope (as does my husband) to have the percentage higher of ebooks as I don't plan on buying many physical books anymore as the older I get the more things register in my mind as clutter and makes me anxious for some reason.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Since getting my Kindle a year ago: *98% e-books*


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

About 20% of the books I have purchased since getting my Kindle have been e-books the rest DTBs simple because in most cases I can buy them significantly cheaper. I have read a lot of the free books from Amazon and have many many more lined up to read later.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Probably 60/40 because I use the library, the used paperback bookstore, and many of the types of books I read (historical fiction) aren't on Kindle 

I want my library and Amazon to figure things out and let me borrow books for my Kindle!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

100% ebooks


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd guess 50-50. I don't buy paper books any more, but I get anything that's not available for Kindle or that I think is overpriced from the library.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

About 80% ebooks and 20% paper.  The only real inconvenience I notice in paper is I have to wear my readers


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm guessing 95% e-books...some things are easier in print; if I need to flip back and forth a lot, or read chapters out of order, a print book works best for me.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

99% for leisure reading.

0% for the academic books, textbooks and scholarly journals I read for work (need to mark them up, be able to flip through quickly etc.--and some are too large for e-reader screens to display the tables and figures).


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd say about 80% e-books. I buy my science fiction books in paper format at the local science fiction bookstore, unless they are out of copyright, in which case, I download them.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

New books - 100% ebook

Old books - 100% print

I still have a large collection of print books, and I really enjoy re-reading my old stuff


----------



## Jen Bluekissed (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree with a few other posts here.  My new books are 100% ebooks.  I love my Kindle.  I read on my phone, my Kindle, on my PC in a variety of locations: at the gym, in the grocery store, at lunch, wherever.  Ebooks are a lot more flexible that way.  I do have a large collection of print books that I'm still working my way through.  I refuse to kill more tress with my book purchases.  They're just too heavy to lug around.


----------



## LRGiles (Apr 28, 2010)

I have books stacked up throughout my office and other misc. areas of my home, but since I got my kindle, most of my reading (aside from tech manuals and graphic design books) are electronic. I avoid paper as much as possible now.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

probably 80 percent e-books.


----------



## newportwa (Jul 18, 2009)

Except for cookbooks, 100% e-books.  I have been reading on Kindles since they first came out and I never want to go back.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I'm 100% ebooks. I even purchased my textbooks for class on the Kindle.


----------



## Paolo Amoroso (Feb 2, 2011)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Probably 60/40 because I use the library, the used paperback bookstore, [...]


When an ebook doesn't cost more than a dozen bucks or so, and used copies are available from Amazon marketplace vendors, I buy the Kindle edition anyway because it's still competitive given comparable foreign shipping charges.


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Probably 60/40 because I use the library, the used paperback bookstore, and many of the types of books I read (historical fiction) aren't on Kindle
> 
> I want my library and Amazon to figure things out and let me borrow books for my Kindle!


Borrow books for the Kindle. I like that!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

All new books I read are in e-format. There's still some books I end up buying used in print format as they're not available for kindle. I also still take out the odd library book if it's not on kindle, and still have books on my shelf that have gone unread. So probably something like 80% kindle, 20% print books. Would prefer to be completely e-format though.


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

99% ebooks. The only time I read a DTB is if it's one I bought before the kindle or if a new book in one of the series I read comes out & I have all the rest of the books in DTB. Then I have to keep the series going in DTBs. It's my OCD.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

(From Matt)
I am WAY in the minority here, but that's because I still have so many DTBs to read. I've only read about 3 books on my iPad, but that will change very soon. I haven't bought a DTB in quite some time. Seems eBooks truly are taking over.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

98%. If I don't count books I read to/with the kids, 100%.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I still read a ton of graphic novels in print (I actually do enjoy reading them on my smartphone, but haven't had the heart to cut my local indie comic book store out of the loop). For straight fiction, I haven't picked up a dead tree book since I got my kindle, and am trying VERY HARD to resist the urge to re-purchase my DTB to-read pile in electronic form.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

I have had my Kindle for almost 2 years and haven't read a DTB since owning it.  So, 100% ebooks here!


----------



## billie hinton (Jan 30, 2011)

Right now, it's about 90% e-book. Which shocks me, but the Kindle is so easy to read on I find I now prefer it even though I have always loved reading well-made hardcover books.


----------



## RyanMWilliams (May 28, 2010)

I'd read 100% in ebooks if that were possible but there are still plenty of books that aren't available in ebook versions. I wanted to reread Pohl's Gateway books, nope. Recently I went to pick up Jerry Oltion's books, nope. I'd have bought them but instead I checked them out of the library because they weren't available in ebook versions. There are print books that I've collected that I'll also buy the ebook versions, though, because I prefer to read that way.


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

I would say half and half. I get a lot of print books from publishers to review, so if I want to read one, I'll read it first before sending it out to the reviewer. On the other hand, I get about 65% of the books as egalleys. Definitely weighted heavier on the digital side.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

75% ebook.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

95% eBooks


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

About 50%. Mostly "light reading" and some classic literature I haven't read before.


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

I believe I'm right at 50/50. A regular two gun Sam. Even Steven. And whatnot.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

...and the last one I finished was Mark LaFlamme's _Vegetation_. I liked it a great deal


----------



## KBisGr8 (Jan 13, 2009)

100% ebook since October 2008. 
I tried reading a book that wasn't available on the Kindle once but put it down and will wait for it to become available on Kindle.


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

98%. My kids have DTBs (they are still very young), and I like cookbooks in paper form.


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

anguabell said:


> ...and the last one I finished was Mark LaFlamme's _Vegetation_. I liked it a great deal


So, YOU'RE the one.


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm at about 80% e-book. Some books I want to read aren't yet available on Kindle. I do get plenty of books at the public library, too, but I probably pay more in overdue fines than I would just buying the book. Of course, some books I get at the library simply because I know I won't want to own them (mostly bodice-ripping romance novels...)


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I just bought a Kindle, and I've read 4 novels on it since I bought it two weeks ago, so less than 10% at the moment. I suspect that I will go 100% e-book that I read for pleasure by the end of the year.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

99% eBook. The only paperbacks I read right now are those sent to me for review.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

For my own personal reading...I have probably only read about 10 DTB's since getting my kindle over a year ago and I have not picked one up in over 6 months.  I highly doubt I will be picking another one up anytime soon so I would say 100% ebooks now.

Reading to my daughter it is probably about 50/50. She does have an ereader but not all her chosen books come in ebook format yet.


----------



## jimbronyaur (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm new with Kindle... I'd say about 10% right now.  I bought the Kindle so I can support all my indie friends and those who are taking charge and publishing their books.  I will always buy paperback if the cost is worth it... but that's me.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm about 90 - 95% Ebooks.  I still read DTB when they are light (not too heavy to hold and take around) and if I'm not too sure about purchasing or too expensive (more so since the agency model came about).

I utilize my local library system (and Kindle, of course) and haven't bought an actual DTB in years...but it isn't on purpose, as I like to keep hardcover versions of my favorite titles.

Tris


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

I am only 10% ebooks. That is mostly due to me being in the middle of my school term. When summer comes again and I can read fiction I will be up around 65-75%. Libraries are still my budget's best friend.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

At this point, probably 99%.  I've come to loathe paper.


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

My Kindle is only used for books I can't get in paper, so for me 90% paper 10% digital. In the next few years I can see it going to 70/30 in favour of print as more books I want are released digi only but i'll never be all digital as I have over a thousand print books to read - lets hope they don't crumble to dust before I get them read.

Also in my lifetime there will still be the fancy limited editions book and print on demand tpb long after mas-market publishing has died off.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The last paper book I read was in 2008 - so roughly 100% ...


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Other than reference books, 100%.  I still have unread DTB's that I never got to after I bought my k2 2 years ago.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

100% since the day I got my first Kindle nearly 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

100% - and the ones I can't get digitally yet, I keep requesting.  There are so many books out there that I can read while I wait for the book that is not available on Kindle to be available on Kindle.


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

90% Kindle. I actually feel slightly aggrieved if a boos I want either isn't on Kindle or is more expensive than a paper book!


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Margaret Atwood on Twitter has this to say: 3 reasons to keep print books, by solar flares, network collapse, & bandwidth exhaustion

What do you all think about her suggestion?  I can see where she has a point.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Feb 13, 2011)

I was a long-time ebook resister.  I was vehemently opposed to the idea early on, but gradually my resistance began to erode.  Before my birthday in June last year I let it be known that I kind of, sort of wouldn't really mind too terribly much if someone gave me a Kindle.  And so someone did.  And I was an immediate convert.  I was all-in from the moment I started using it.  Now I do roughly 90% of my reading via Kindle.  Though I do get annoyed when the Kindle versions of new releases by some of my favorite writers are sold at ridiculously over-inflated prices.  But that's another discussion altogether.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

99.9% on the Kindle. The fact that it isn't 100% is because one or two of my book club books are not Kindlized as yet.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

My wife and I tussle over the Kindle so I kind of swap out between it and a regular book...maybe more like 60/40 Kindle. Guess we need to get another one.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

99% only one of my textboks is on the kindle. So I have 2 other books I read in paper copy. 
After May it will be 100% though.


----------



## Paolo Amoroso (Feb 2, 2011)

Bryan Smith said:


> Though I do get annoyed when the Kindle versions of new releases by some of my favorite writers are sold at ridiculously over-inflated prices.


You may report this via Lost Book Sales.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

fifteen percent, and growing. late adopter, even tho I publish ebooks. still resist ereading in bed


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

So far, I'd say maybe 1% e-book and 99% print books, but I assume that ratio will change.

I'll never fully replace print books, though. I don't care how great the e-reader is. It's not the same experience and never will be.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Pretty much all ebooks. Other than some cookbooks.


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Thx for keeping this thread alive.  I think it is interesting to see people's responses.


----------

